# Angel



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Angel on a snowy day in northeast ,PA.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank You  hes got three black spots one is top center & one on each side


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he looks amazing


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Such a beautiful boy! <3 He reminds me of my Shiro-chan(RIP!) 

Careful though! Those black spots may mean hes a marble! :lol: One of my guys I bought white with a few black spots, and now hes almost totally black


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

I would just love it if he turned into a marble ...now hes got 4 spots ! 
http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Well my Angel is turning out to be a beautiful MARBLE after all ...the black spots just keep appearing ...i will have to take some photos and post them ....


----------

